# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  tXiscos Project

## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...  :Olá:  

Após algum tempo afastado por motivos pessoais, volto com um novo projecto, que implica desactivar o actual aquário e fazer um upgrade (há muito sonhado). Para tal peço-vos encarecidamente os vossos contributos, sugestões e ideias, para que este novo aquário possa ser um sucesso!

Então aqui vai...  :Wink: 

*Data prevista para a montagem:* Janeiro/Fevereiro 2008

*Tipo:* Recife, maioritariamente de SPS´s, embora com moles e LPS´s do meu actual aquário. 

*Aquário:* - 150C*55A*65L - coluna seca ao centro, com dois outflow's e um inflow

*Sump* - Já definida e terá 100C*60A*50L (feita a partir do meu aquário actual). Vai incluir um *refúgio* (num canto) com aproximadamente 80 lts. Nota: não tenho possibilidade de fazer refúgio superior!

*Substrato*
Refúgio: DSB: 12 a 15 cms
Aqua: DSB: 12 a 15 cms - areia viva sugar size

*Rocha Viva*
A do aqua actual (deve rondar 60 Kg)

*Rocha Morta*

20 Kg de Reef Plates

*Iluminação*
3X150 *HQI* + 4x80 T5


*Circulação*
1 Bomba Resun - 15000 lts/h com controlador
1 Wave Marea 4400
+ Sugestões


*Retorno* - a definir
Bomba exterior de 4 a 5.500 lts/h (a definir), ligada a *SCWD*
(pensei na muni Red Dragon de 5000lts) 

*Aquecimento/refrigeração*
Uns 2x300w 

*Escumador* - 
ATI Bubble Master 250

*Reactor de* *Kalk* - a definir
DIY - em repositor automático de água de osmose com aprox. 60 lts.

*Reactor de Cálcio* - a definir
DIY ?

Grounding Probe em Titânio

*Controlador de ORP* - Sander + *Ozonizador* 200mg

*Osmoregulador -*
Sugiram  :Wink: 

Agradeço a todos as sugestões que em muito enriquecerão este meu projecto...  :Wink: 

Um abraço  :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

sujestoes??????
quais, apenas uma opiniao ( granda maluco )
com um aquario mais que estabelizado e vai trocar :yb665:  

eu so alterava a circulaçao e ponha mais uma resun 15000lh

----------


## Ingo Barao

grande José
finalmente vais com isso para a frente.
parabens.
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> sujestoes??????
> quais, apenas uma opiniao ( granda maluco )
> com um aquario mais que estabelizado e vai trocar 
> 
> eu so alterava a circulaçao e ponha mais uma resun 15000lh


Boas...

Sim é uma hipótese que também equacionei! Trocar, vou passar de cerca de 400 lts para 800... Acho que não sou assim tão maluco... hehe  :Wink: 

Um abraço.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas José 

Até que enfim, tomas-tesa decisão certa, quanto maior melhor o aquário certo.
Mais um bocadinho e pertencias ao clube dos malucos  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Mas voltando ao que interessa, acho que está bem pensado, e vindo de quem vem. :Pracima:  
Força nisso se for precisso alguma coisa é só dizeres.

Um abraço 

João Alves

----------


## Cesar Pinto

só umas questao jose
quando dizes reactor de (calcium diy) queres dizer que vais trocar o teu?
mas porque achas que o atual nao chega ?
e o Ozonizador 200mg nao achas demais?
um de 100mg nao seria suficiente, visto tu nao teres assim tantos peixes ?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> só umas questao jose
> quando dizes reactor de (calcium diy) queres dizer que vais trocar o teu?
> mas porque achas que o atual nao chega ?
> e o Ozonizador 200mg nao achas demais?
> um de 100mg nao seria suficiente, visto tu nao teres assim tantos peixes ?


Boas... 

Em primeiro lugar, o ozonizador é porque já o tenho e não é demais, pois funciona conforme o controlador (atinge é o nível de ORP desejado mais rapidamente, depois desliga).

O reactor de cálcio do meu actual fica "à face", uma vez que é a réplica do Deltec PF 500 que dá para 900 lts! Para o início servirá, mais tarde logo se vê!

Seja como for, vou colocar um esquema de sump para o pessoal comentar! Era o que tinha idealizado, dêem opiniões...  :Wink:  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Castelo

Amigo Duarte,

Bem vindo de volta. Conta comigo para tudo.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas 
com a DSB no compartimento da queda de agua nao irás ter muita acomulaçao de detritos ?
vais ter de andar a aspirar a DSB

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola jose
em relacao a DSB eu faria-a no segundo compartimento.
ja pensas-te em fazer uma amovivel?
abraco

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... :Olá:  

A queda de água é como dizem no compartimento do refúgio, no entanto terá uma queda (a principal) no segundo compartimento!
Sendo que a queda de água para o refúgio, vai estar regulada para um baixo caudal (evitando assim mais uma bomba). 

Em relação aos detritos, neste momento tenho o refúgio, a receber água desta forma e não tenho problemas! A única diferença é que é separado da sump, tendo um furo com um tubo a despejar para a Sump (algo como o Diogo tem num outro tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11770).

Fazer o refúgio no segundo compartimento isso sim está fora de questão, Dessa forma iria ter sim, acumulação de detritos!

Um abraço. :SbOk3:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Elaborei um esquema que deixo abaixo para criticarem!

Uma outra questão que gostava que criticassem era se colocariam na circulação, mais uma bomba Resun de 15000lts ou 3 Tunze nano 45 ou ainda uma Tunze Stream 6080.

No retorno e tendo em conta os preços, o que escolheriam? Mini Red Dragon 5000, Red Dragon 4500 ou outra (por ex. Aqua Bee Up 3000) ?

Um abraço a todos...  :Wink:

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Boas Zé, acho que já falámos muito sobre esse projecto e a minha opiniao é que em Janeiro já é tarde.
o maior problema é desmontar esse e montar o outro no mesmo sitio, num 2 andar sem elevador, mas como já referiram aí atrás podes sempre contar com o João Castelo :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

um abraço

----------


## João Castelo

> Boas Zé, acho que já falámos muito sobre esse projecto e a minha opiniao é que em Janeiro já é tarde.
> o maior problema é desmontar esse e montar o outro no mesmo sitio, num 2 andar sem elevador, mas como já referiram aí atrás podes sempre contar com o João Castelo       
> 
> um abraço


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Pois é. E se bem motivado chego a ser uma bela empregada da limpeza. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

A parte tecnica deixo para quem percebe, mas arrumar e limpar a desarrumação podem sempre contar comigo. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Amigos!!!


Vamos ver se consigo começar a montagem antes...  :Admirado:   Depois vou cobrar essas promessas  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb665:   :yb624:   :SbOk3:  

E João Castelo, não sejas tão humilde, pois já és daqueles que vão dando uns "toques" neste hobbie!

Vá um abraço a todos...  :Wink:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas jose 
podes sempre contar com mais um, nem que seja para levar agua :Whistle:   :Whistle:  
se bem que perferia mesmo era dar um corte nessa tua montipora :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
se precisares podes contar com mais um :SbOk2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> boas jose 
> podes sempre contar com mais um, nem que seja para levar agua  
> se bem que perferia mesmo era dar um corte nessa tua montipora      
> se precisares podes contar com mais um


Vou contar... E pode ser que na mudança, ela se parta um bocadito...  :yb665:   :SbOk3:  

Um abraço...  :Wink:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

no que siz respeito ao retorno, não sei se vale a pena meteres um scwd na saida de uma bomba com a potencia que queres. Vai sempre reduzir o caudal e realmente já tive e não notei grandes melhorias.
Quanto a bombas as red dragon, são exelentes mas o preço... Eu tenho uma sicce 2500 e ate agora tem se portado bem.

Na circulação, mais uma vez a tunze 6080 será a melhor mas pelo preço a resun é sem duvida imbativel.

Atenção para 2 coisas na mudança. A temperatura naquela altura do ano e o facto de com a mudança do areão de um aqua para o outro, ser sempre complicado fazer o layout no mesmo dia, devido á agua ficar "suja".

abraço e boa sorte :SbOk5:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Long Time no See.....

Como vais, está tudo bom ?

Sei que pode não valer de muito mas,..

Circulação - Talvez ficasse pela Resun ( no entanto abria-a para ver o seio veio ), e em vez de 1 Wave 4400, metia 2 x 6600. São bombas boas que não consomem muito.

Meter 2 x Resun no total, significa que durante 2 segundos, irás ter 30.000 lts/h a saírem dessas Resun, isso com areão SS não me parece o ideal. Por isso talvez deixasse apenas 1 Resun e metesse 2 Wave 6600.

Iluminação.:

- Estamos a falar numa calha DIY ?  Se sim, e visto que ainda a vais fazer, lembra-te da temperatura atingida pelas 3 HQI ( ou seja, lembra-te da refrigeração ) , e sempre podias colocar umas MoonLight.

Retorno.:

- Concordo com o que já foi dito. As Red Dragon são boas mas também bastante caras. As Sicce são uma opção Viável, e muito boas, que por sinal quem faz as sicce também faz as red dragon.... 
 Acho que na saída teres um SCWD não te servirá de muito pois esse deflectores só funcionam bem até aos 1500 / 2000 lts.
No entanto pode-se arranjar alguma maneira de teres há saída da Sump um género de Wave Maker.

Reactor de Kalk e Cálcio.

Talvez ambos da BLAU, é uma marca barata e que tem até produtos bons.


Bem, posto isto, só me resta desejar-te boa sorte, e já sabes que lá estarei para acartar com essa bisarma escadas acima ( pode ser que até lá metas um elevador particular...   :yb624:  , só para as TPA's e para estes casos...  :yb624:  )

Abraço   :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

allö jose. :Olá:   :SbOk:  
no que puder ajudar conta comigo :SbOk:  
(mao de obra barata)
tenho la garrafoes para trazer-mos 300litros :yb624:  de agua
sempre é mais facil de acatar. :Coradoeolhos:  
podes contar, por isso quando for, avisa.
abraco
ingo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... A todos!!!

Luís, pelos meus´"últimos" planos, vou optar por mais uma 6080! Ou seja vou ficar com a Resun e com a 6080, o que dá 15000+8500 lts, assim fico com (+-) 43 X a circulação de água, dependendo do Layout (que tenciono fazer sem encostar rochas aos vidros) deverá ser suficiente!

Em relação ao retorno, o que acham da Eheim Compact +5000, é silenciosa??  Sicce, tive uma má experiência que não quero repetir!!

Em relação ao fazer o layout no mesmo dia da colocação do areão, não deverão existir problemas, uma vez que penso em colocar os vivos numa tina de 300 lts... A ver vamos... 

João, realmente Blau é uma boa marca (tive um escumador dessa marca e era muito bom)! Talvez opte por ela, ou por DIY, no caso dos reactores.

A Iluminação não vai ser DIY, vou meter calhas já feitas...

Quanto à ajuda... Vou contar com ela!!!

----------


## Carlos Amorim

isto promete :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

se promete, esta aqui um projcto muito bacano :Palmas:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...  :Olá:  

Espero que não se fique só pelas promessas, nem pelos planos!!!  :yb665:  

Tenho andado a investigar os osmoreguladores e o que me dizem em relação ao Aqua Medic SP 3000 Niveaumat ?? Parece-me um pouco melhor que o da Tunze, uma vez que tem uma peristáltica...

Um abraço...

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva 

Eu tenho um, e estou satisfeito com ele :Pracima:  . É só colocar a água de reposição e está a andar.
A bomba peristáltica tem uma borracha que de vez em quando se tem que colocar um pouco de gordura para não secar. No Kit vem uma borracha suplente mais a gordura

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Manuel!!!  :Olá:  

Tenho ouvido boas coisas desse osmoregulador, como tal acho que já está escolhido!!

Em relação a colas alguém conhece a Korallen-Zucht SpeedGlue Coral And Stone Glue 0,5 kg? É que estou a pensar colar as rochas para fazer o layout e esta parece-me barata (se bem que o barato... :Admirado:  ), no entanto é  Korallen-Zucht...

Um abraço a todos...  :Wink:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Apesar da montagem estar guardada para Janeiro/Fevereiro, continuo a idealizar o meu sistema e a fazer pequenas compras, para o futuro reef, então hoje recebi 153 kg de areia viva, assim vou (ao contrário do idealizado inicialmente) fazer uma DSB no aquário que será de areia viva sugar size...

Em relação à iluminação, que inicialmente pensei 2*80W + 2*80W + 2*150W, estou a ponderar ficar com as calhas que neste momento disponho (4*39W + 2*39W + 2*150w), sendo que ficarão ao comprido do aquário e colocarei mais 2 calhas de 4*24W, em cada uma das pontas do aquário, ficando a toda a largura do mesmo. 

Fica o esquema abaixo, sendo que a barra amarela corresponde às 2*39W (traseira do Aquário), a vermelha às 2*150W, a azul às 4*39W e as castanhas às 2*24W! Que acham desta opção?

Um abraço a todos...  :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Após pensar, e repensar, resolvi fazer uns reflectores Lumenarc 3 Mini DIY, assim meti mãos à obra e fiz 1! Como ficou com bom aspecto, resolvi repensar a minha iluminação para o futuro projecto que devido a "negociações" com a minha querida Mulher, foi aumentado para 180x70x55(A), desta forma penso que ficará 3X 150 HQI (com os ditos reflectores) + 4*39W + 4*24W, ficando assim com um total de 702W (julgo que suficiente)! 

Como a localização também foi alterada, resolvi que terá esgoto e água da "rede". Possibilitando isto a ligação à Osmose e por sua vez ao depósito de reposição! Para isto vou usar um osmoregulador ligado a uma electroválvula. 

Alguém tem experiências com este tipo de ligação/sistema? 

Agradeço comentários! Um abraço!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas francisco
e porque nao ligar a osmose directamente ao reactor com uma electrovalvola no tubo de agua antes da osmose e assim quando a boia activasse a electrovalvola a agua entrava directamente no reactor e assim poupavas espaço do deposito

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> boas francisco
> e porque nao ligar a osmose directamente ao reactor com uma electrovalvola no tubo de agua antes da osmose e assim quando a boia activasse a electrovalvola a agua entrava directamente no reactor e assim poupavas espaço do deposito


Boas, Cesar  :Olá:  

Pensei nisso, mas logo cheguei a uma conclusão... E se a válvula encrava ou há algum problema com o osmoregulador? A hiposalinidade pode matar a bicharada toda... 

Assim conclui também (como vou colocar um esgoto) que se tiver o depósito (pequeno +- 60lt) com um furo no topo e ligado ao esgoto, mesmo que haja algum problema o mais que me acontece é gastar alguns euros, poupando a malta dentro do aquário! Pensei também em colocar um relógio a limitar o horário de funcionamento da osmoregulador/electrovávula para minimizar ainda mais (caso aconteça algo) o tal gasto de euros, isto associado a uma lâmpada/led de aviso que caso não desligue é sinal de alarme.

Claro que isto implica o uso de dois osmoreguladores, mas como quero minimizar as desgraças, os euros que se "danem"!

Com esta ordem de ideias o que te parece?

Um abraço!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

palavras para que, está tudo esplicado e muito bem pensado.
exelenta idea :SbOk:  


gostei desta tua afirmaçao (  mas como quero minimizar as desgraças, os euros que se "danem"! )
granda maluco

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> palavras para que, está tudo esplicado e muito bem pensado.
> exelenta idea 
> 
> 
> gostei desta tua afirmaçao ( mas como quero minimizar as desgraças, os euros que se "danem"! )
> granda maluco


Boas...

Cesar, que se danem... Até certo ponto  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Seja como for a ideia anda a fermentar para que em Janeiro/Fevereiro monte um projecto bem pensado e elaborado!

Um abraço e vou colocando aqui as ideias! :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Aproxima-se a hora da encomenda do vidro e da estrutura (possivelmente ainda esta semana), como tal gostaria de deixar aqui umas questões, que gostaria de ver esclarecidas... 

1 - O pessoal que tem estruturas de metal, onde fez  (zona Lisboa)?

2 - O ferro galvanizado aguenta bem os "respigos" de sal?

3 - Para um aquário de 180x70(L)x55(a), qual o perfil (espessura) de ferro/aço aconselham?

4 - O pessoal (zona Lisboa) que forrou as estruturas com madeira, onde o fez?

5 - Quem fez este tipo de estrutura, como o fez? O que alterava e colocava diferente?

Agradeço desde já as respostas... Um grande 2008 para todos...  :SbOk:  

Grande  Abraço...  :SbOk2:   :SbOk:

----------


## Rui da Silva

Meter 2 x Resun no total, significa que durante 2 segundos, irás ter 30.000 lts/h a saírem dessas Resun, isso com areão SS não me parece o ideal. Por isso talvez deixasse apenas 1 Resun e metesse 2 Wave 6600...

boas, peço desculpa a intromissão,mas eu tenho duas resun de 15000, e tb sugar size neste setup http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ght=radix+reef .

e posso garantir-te que fazem um efeito espetacular, e nunca me lavantaram um grão de areão, fazendo o conhecido efeito wave.. acho que é uma boa aposta! eu tou contente com elas, e o preço tb é agradavel :SbRiche:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Meter 2 x Resun no total, significa que durante 2 segundos, irás ter 30.000 lts/h a saírem dessas Resun, isso com areão SS não me parece o ideal. Por isso talvez deixasse apenas 1 Resun e metesse 2 Wave 6600...
> 
> boas, peço desculpa a intromissão,mas eu tenho duas resun de 15000, e tb sugar size neste setup http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ght=radix+reef .
> 
> e posso garantir-te que fazem um efeito espetacular, e nunca me lavantaram um grão de areão, fazendo o conhecido efeito wave.. acho que é uma boa aposta! eu tou contente com elas, e o preço tb é agradavel


 
Boas...

Não tens que pedir desculpa, eu até agradeço as intervenções, por sinal escassas neste tópico. Quanto ao setup, neste momento está praticamente fechado e por acaso já tenho as duas 6060 e a Resun, é o que disseste! 
Seja como for o fluxo não fica longe do das duas Resun, uma vez que as duas 6060 fazem 12000 lts...

Vou ter ainda 4200 lts no retorno dados pela Bomba Deltec. 

Acho que vai se suficiente, caso seja demais e tenha problemas com a areia, dirijo o fluxo mais para cima! A ver vamos!! 

Sábado já vou encomendar o aquário e terei que ver a estrutura... 

Um abraço a todos...  :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, José  :Olá:  

Desculpa por ainda não te ter dado umas dicas aqui no teu post mas tenho andado a acabar o meu sistema e já estava a dar em doido com tanta coisa espalhada pela casa, confesso que li no inicio mas depois desliguei um pouco e agora espero que a memória não me falhe e cometa alguma asneira  :yb663:  
Primeira pergunta: porquê estrutura em ferro?
Segunda pergunta: aquário feito por quem e como?
Terceira pergunta: tens algum desenho da estrutura?
Enquanto não respondes vou rever o tópico desde inicio, até já.

Um abraço

----------


## Rui da Silva

a primeira parte do meu comentario, era a tentar citar a opinião do joão carlos judicibus..
o meu post era só a afirmar que podias ter adquirido a segunda resun, que são muito boas, apesar de made in china,o efeito que criam é muito bom, em relação  a durabilidade.. assim o veremos, pois na terceira semana das mesmas, um dos meus controladores decidiu pifar!! :yb624:  
mas foi só fogo de vista, depois de o desligar e voltar a ligar da ficha voltou ao normal..

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite

Já dei uma olhada no tópico todo e no que respeita á estrutura penso que se optares por metal o tubo quadrado de 40x40x2 serve perfeitamente mas atenção o desenho que tens vai precisar de travamentos de forma a que esta suporte as forças a que vai estar sujeita sem risco de colapso, quer isto dizer que deves colocar umas peças na diagonal entre cada espaço da parte de trás e dos lados, deixa unicamente livre as duas da frente onde presumo que leve portas. Quanto ao galvanizado tem que ser tratado na zona das soldaduras e dos cortes porque ao ser trabalhado vai perder a protecção que tem, no entanto tens sempre que aplicar uma tinta para proteger a estrutura pois só a galvanização não é suficiente. Eu fiz a minha estrutura em madeira por opção própria e para um sistema bem maior que o teu e acho que seria uma boa solução para o teu caso mas isto é só uma opinião.
No que respeita ao aquário gostava de saber onde o vais mandar fazer e que espessura de vidro e travamentos vão utilizar, só por curiosidade, é que ultimamente tenho ouvido com cada novidade e... como gosto de aprender  :SbOk5:  sobre estas coisas.

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Joaquim...

Obrigado desde já por participares com a tua opinião...  :SbOk:  

Em relação à questão Madeira vs. Metal, tudo tem a ver com neste momento ter uma estrutura em madeira e estar um pouco "farto" da mesma!

O que referiste, sobre os travamentos a princípio não ocorreu, no entanto desta parte a algum tempo, tinha inclusive modificado o desenho e colocado na estrutura uns triângulos tal e qual o que referiste (parece que as opiniões que têm dado, dão força às minhas ideias...), seja como for coloco em anexo o desenho!

Quanto ao aquário, as medidas vão ser como disse 180x65Lx55A, vai ser feito na Vidromoldura, vai levar travamento à francesa, coluna seca com 3 furos e vai ser feito em vidro de 12mm (de notar que a altura é de 55cm), sendo que pelos coeficientes de resistência fornecidos pela Saint Gobain, os 12mm são suficientes para um aquário com estas medidas... Acho que não é nada de novo, nem de extraordinário...

Rui, o único problema que eu vejo na minha Resun é mesmo o tamanho... É gigante e torna-se dificil esconder  :yb620:  , por isso não optei por outra, por todos os outros factores a acho excelente, seja como for muito bom!!!

Um abraço a todos...

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...  :Olá:  

Vou deixar aqui uma actualização do Setup, ou seja a forma "quase" definitiva...

*Tipo:* Recife, maioritariamente de SPS´s, embora com moles e LPS´s do meu actual aquário. 

*Aquário:* - 180C*55A*65L - coluna seca, com dois outflow's e um inflow

*Sump* - Já definida e terá 100C*60A*50L (feita a partir do meu aquário actual). Vai incluir um *refúgio* (num canto) com aproximadamente 80 lts. 

*Substrato*
Refúgio (dois): O actual 60X30X40 e mais 60x40x30, com DSB de 15 a 20 cm .
 
Aqua: 3 a 4 cms - areia viva sugar size

*Rocha Viva*
A do aqua actual (deve rondar 60 Kg)

*Rocha Morta*

20 Kg de Reef Plates

*Iluminação*
3X150 *HQI* (3 projectores Lumenarc III DIY) + 2x54W + 2x24W (T5)


*Circulação*
1 Bomba Resun - 15000 lts/h com controlador
2 Tunze 6060 (com stream rock).


*Retorno* - Deltec HLP - 4040, de 4200lts


*Aquecimento/refrigeração*
2x300w 

*Escumador* - ATI Bubble Master 250

*Reactor de* *Kalk**DIY* - ligado a bomba peristáltica SP 3000 que está ligada a osmoregulador Trop Tronic level controller III-N, com sensor na SUMP.

*Reactor de Cálcio* - Deltec PF - 601S, alimentado por uma SP3000.

Grounding Probe em Titânio

*Controlador de ORP* - Sander + *Ozonizador* Sander de 100 mg.

*Osmoregulador -* Trop Tronic level controller III-N, com sensor no depósito de àgua de osmose, ligado a uma electroválvula (que abre e fecha a água da rede - ligada a osmose inversa).

Se alguém tiver alguma sugestão, ainda que este setup seja "quase" definitivo, gostaria e ficaria imensamente agradecido de lêr...  :Wink: 

Um abraço a todos...  :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...  :Olá:  

Em breve vou começar a mudança...  :yb663:   :yb663:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

Como tal, necessitava que alguém me emprestasse/vendesse, caso tivesse, pudesse e quisesse  :Coradoeolhos: , uma tina (daquelas que levam uma boa litragem...) para receber os vivos durante o ciclo do novo aquário...  :SbOk:  

Um grande abraço e até lá...  :SbOk:   :SbOk2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Seguindo os conselhos da "malta" e os meus, cheguei ao seguinte setup, que agora está definitivo, uma vez que já encomendei o aquário, todo o material (deve chegar parte dele amanhã ou sexta), e estrutura de suporte!

Assim aqui vai:

Tipo: Recife, maioritariamente de SPS´s, embora com moles e LPS´s do meu actual aquário. 

Aquário: - 180C*55A*65L - coluna seca, com dois outflow's (40 mm) e um inflow (25mm)

Sump - Já definida e terá 100C*60A*50L (feita a partir do meu aquário actual). Vai incluir um refúgio (num canto) com aproximadamente 80 lts. 

Substrato
Refúgio (dois): O actual 60X30X40 e mais 60x40x30, com DSB de 15 a 20 cm .

Aqua: 3 a 4 cms - areia viva sugar size

Rocha Viva
A do aqua actual (deve rondar 60 Kg)

Rocha Morta

20 Kg de Reef Plates + 10 kg de Reef Plates + 30 kg de Coral Tuff Rocks

Iluminação
3X150 HQI (3 projectores Lumenarc III DIY) com lâmpadas Giesemann + 2x80W + 2x24W (T5 - Lamps ATI) 


Circulação
1 Bomba Resun - 15000 lts/h com controlador ( a ponderar a aquisição de uma vortech)
2 Tunze 6060 (com stream rock).


Retorno - Deltec HLP - 4040, de 4200lts


Aquecimento/refrigeração
2x300w - Jeager

Escumador - ATI Bubble Master 250

Reactor de Kalk DIY - ligado a bomba peristáltica SP 3000 que está ligada a osmoregulador Trop Tronic level controller III-N, com sensor na SUMP.

Reactor de Cálcio - Deltec PF - 601S, alimentado por uma SP3000.

Grounding Probe em Titânio

Controlador de ORP - Sander + Ozonizador Sander de 100 mg.

Osmoregulador - Trop Tronic level controller III-N, com sensor no depósito de àgua de osmose, ligado a uma electroválvula (que abre e fecha a água da rede - ligada a osmose inversa).

A estrutura vai ser feita em aço inox 304 - 30x50. A cobertura será em MDF com folheado de Wengué.

Vou usar Sal Red Sea Pro Coral em 660 litros, o restante será água natural (isto para evitar alombar a água toda!).


Posto isto digam de vossa justiça...  :Wink: 

Um grande abraço a todos...  :Wink:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

mas vieste para aqui escrever para dizer isso?
eu que pensava que era para avizar que precisavas de ajuda pois o aqua já tinha chegado.
quanto ao setup pouco ou nada há a dizer, tu sabes o que estás a fazer ( e bem por sinal ) portantonao tenho nada a comentar pois parasse-me que nao precisas alterar nada

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde José




> 20 Kg de *Reef Plates* + 10 kg de *Reef Plates* + 30 kg de Coral Tuff Rocks


Reef Plate + Reef Plate não sei o que isto dá...  :Coradoeolhos:  

Parabéns pelo projecto. Se quiseres posso-te emprestar a minha tina, que afinal parecia maior, mas como viste no meu tópico suportou +-28Kg de rocha. Penso que leve 60-80L de água. Pareceu-me... pois apenas enchi com 30L.

Não ponderas a aquisição de uma Wave Box?

Força
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

A seu tempo, Cesar... Mas vou cravar-te e não vai ser daqui a muito tempo!!!

Pedro, 20 kg já tinha os outros 10 comprei e devem estar a chegar!!!

Quanto à tina, comprei uma com perto de 300 litros!! Teve que ser!

WaveBox, não estava a pensar, penso antes numa Vortech... Depois de montado tenho que ver como fica a Resun, caso fique escondida ou discreta não vou pensar mais na Vortech (apesar de não existir comparação), caso fique muito mal, Vortech "para  cima"!

Seja como for, este sábado em príncipio já vou furar a parede da sala para passar esgoto e água... Depois coloco fotos da odisseia!

Um abraço.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... 

Apesar das coisas não evoluírem à velocidade que eu desejava, evoluem!

Como tal, no sábado vou receber o aquário (contratei uma transportadora - não posso contudo deixar de agradecer aos meus amigos que se ofereceram prontamente para a lombar com ele - OBRIGADO!!), no entanto falta ainda a estrutura... :yb620:  Sem ela não posso montar nada! Enfim... :Icon Cry:  

Seja como for, do equipamento final, falta 1 vortech (por agora :Coradoeolhos:  , pois dependendo da minha apreciação poderei colocar 2), as lâmpadas T5 e um ozonizador Sander 200 mg, de resto tenho tudo... Para fazer o meu setup. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire:  

Assim vou colocar o seguinte equipamento (coloco algumas fotos para adoçar a curiosidade :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire:  ):


Aquário: - 180C*55A*65L - coluna seca, com dois outflow's (40 mm) e um inflow (25mm) - Domingo coloco fotos.  :Wink: 

Sump - Já definida e terá 100C*60A*50L (feita a partir do meu aquário actual). Domingo coloco fotos.  :Wink: 

Substrato
Aqua: 14 sacos de areia viva sugar size igual a este:



Rocha Viva
A do aqua actual (deve rondar 60 Kg) - Coloco foto quando fizer o layout... Agora estão dentro de bidons!

Rocha Morta

20 Kg de Reef Plates + 10 kg de Reef Plates + 30 kg de Coral Tuff Rocks
Coloco foto quando fizer o layout... Agora estão dentro de bidons a ciclar!


Iluminação
3X150 HQI (3 projectores Lumenarc III DIY) com lâmpadas Giesemann + 2x80W + 2x24W (T5 - Lamps ATI) 
Um dos 3 Lumenarc DIY ainda por acabar:



Circulação
1 vortech MP40W

2 Tunze 6060 (com stream rock).

Retorno - Deltec HLP - 4040, de 4200lts



Aquecimento/refrigeração
2x300w - Jeager

Escumador - ATI Bubble Master 250

Reactor de Kalk DIY - ligado a bomba peristáltica SP 3000 que está ligada a osmoregulador Trop Tronic level controller III-N, com sensor na SUMP.



Reactor de Cálcio - Deltec PF - 601S, alimentado por uma SP3000.





Grounding Probe em Titânio

Controlador de ORP - Sander + Ozonizador Sander de 200 mg. (Encomendado e à espera).

Osmoregulador - Trop Tronic level controller III-N, com sensor no depósito de àgua de osmose, ligado a uma electroválvula (que abre e fecha a água da rede - ligada a osmose inversa).

A estrutura vai ser feita em aço inox 304 - 30x50. A cobertura será em MDF com folheado de Wengué.

Vou usar Sal Red Sea Pro Coral em 660 litros, o restante será água natural (isto para evitar a lombar a água toda!).


Mais fotos só no Domingo quando tiver o aquário (no chão  :yb620:   :Icon Cry:  enquanto não vier a estrutura) e já com o esgoto e água disponíveis na sala! Seja como for vou colocando Updates...  :Wink: 

Um abraço a todos...  :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Boa Noite, José

Porquê o inox 304?
Esse reflector já devia estar pronto!
E... já que contratás-te uma transportadora podias perfeitamente alombar com a água toda natural  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  sim porque poupas bastante esforço fisico no aquario  :SbOk5:  
Quanto tempo para ter-mos isso a rolar?

Um abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas jose
a minha pergunta é só uma, queres ajuda???
como tinha dito estou a disponibilidade tanto para levar para cima como para depois quando chegar a estrutura ajudar a meter-lo lá em cima e montar isso.
e se quizeres posso ajudar a ir buscar agua nao sejas preguiçoso

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> boas jose
> a minha pergunta é só uma, queres ajuda???
> como tinha dito estou a disponibilidade tanto para levar para cima como para depois quando chegar a estrutura ajudar a meter-lo lá em cima e montar isso.
> e se quizeres posso ajudar a ir buscar agua nao sejas preguiçoso


Boas... 

Cesar, se quiseres aparecer, vês o bicho e a desarrumação completa que vai no quarto onde tenho as coisas, em princípio os tipos da transportadora levam o aqua sozinhos (espero eu)!! E levas o prometido frag :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk3:  Aparece (vou mandar MP a combinar)...  :Wink: 






> Boa Noite, José
> 
> Porquê o inox 304?
> Esse reflector já devia estar pronto!
> E... já que contratás-te uma transportadora podias perfeitamente alombar com a água toda natural       sim porque poupas bastante esforço fisico no aquario  
> Quanto tempo para ter-mos isso a rolar?
> 
> Um abraço


Joaquim, respondendo à primeira questão inox 304... Ora é um material que não oxida facilmente, (se não estiver submerso) dura uma vida, não ponderei o 316 pois é bastante mais caro e não justifica... Mas como estou "pendurado" :yb620:   pela estrutura, estou até a ponderar o galvanizado :CylGrenouilleTriste:  !!! Madeira, tinha a experiência anterior (que não foi má, diga-se) mas queria mudar!

O Reflector, realmente podia ter tirado aos outros dois que já estavam acabados, mas na altura em que tirei as fotos (e como os outros estão a uso) já estavam ligados...

Rolar... Por mim já estaria, estou desesperadíssimo com a estrutura, pois tinha "encomendado" a um amigo do meu pai, sendo que o homem disse que sim, mas nunca mais se decide :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  !!! Assim que esteja é sempre a andar, pois já tenho, como referi, praticamente tudo (se não me der uma resposta que quero ouvir hoje, ou compro uma que tenho em vista ou mando fazer noutro sítio).

Queria ter a estrutura para a semana. Se isso acontecer, monto tubagens, equipamentos, faço layout e encho para a semana!

Um abraço a todos!!! :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Se te venderam assim a teoria do inox 304  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  perto de ambiente salino  :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  esqueçe, ficas melhor com uma estrutura em galvanizado e bem tratada. 
Gostei da forma discreta como te esquivás-te a comentar a parte do esforço fisico  :Coradoeolhos:  
Boa sorte com isso

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde José

Estamos todos com força!!!
Força nisso!!!

Se for preciso serviço de voluntariado para algo, não hesites!
Nada como ajudar para nos mantermos animados no hobbie!  :SbOk5:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Se te venderam assim a teoria do inox 304    perto de ambiente salino    esqueçe, ficas melhor com uma estrutura em galvanizado e bem tratada. 
> Gostei da forma discreta como te esquivás-te a comentar a parte do esforço fisico  
> Boa sorte com isso
> 
> Um abraço


Boas...

Joaquim, tenho uns conhecidos que costumam ir aos polvos, usam uns "garfos" e "polveiras" em inox 304, não costumam lavar os ditos acessórios e não têm qualquer ponta de ferrugem (usam-nos frequentemente). 

Já o galvanizado teria que levar uma metalização bem feita, sob pena de oxidar ao mínimo pingo...

Jogarei pelo seguro... Até porque apesar de ter uma em vista, resolvi mesmo mandar fazer e quem vai fazer é um amigo do meu pai, que não me levará dinheiro da mão de obra, sendo que ficaria tão caro em galvanizado cá como em inox nesse amigo, por isso Inox! Apenas isso!

Entretanto já cá tenho o aquário... Mas se não fosse o Cesar... Queria ver como viria para cima!!!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   Obrigado Cesar!!! :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

E diziam os homens da transportadora na quarta feira, quando os contratei, que 2 homens traziam o bicho para um 3º andar sem elevador...  :yb624:   :yb624:   No final do primeiro lanço "é pá isto vai ser complicado"...  :yb624:   :yb624:   Mas a pouco e pouco lá subiu!!! 

Também já tenho esgoto e água na sala... Agora é mesmo desesperar pela estrutura... Pois é o que falta!!!

Um abraço a todos e em breve colocarei fotos! :SbOk:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Zé

Eu bem tinha falado contigo sobre isso e dizeste-me que eles carregavam, mas não me falas-te que eram só 2 homens se não tinha-te que não chegava, mas podias ter-me ligado que ia-te ajudar. 
Como me puses-te á vontade que eles te faziam isso, nem fui ai.
Mas tudo bem, menos esforço para mim  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço 

João Alves

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Quem te manda contratar uma empresa que anuncia no DICA DA SEMANA mudanças a 25€ á hora  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  forreta  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  depois tiveste que alombar!!! estou a brincar contigo, mas visto que o pesadelo já passou agora  :yb663:  para que a estrutura não demore.

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas Zé
> 
> Eu bem tinha falado contigo sobre isso e dizeste-me que eles carregavam, mas não me falas-te que eram só 2 homens se não tinha-te que não chegava, mas podias ter-me ligado que ia-te ajudar. 
> Como me puses-te á vontade que eles te faziam isso, nem fui ai.
> Mas tudo bem, menos esforço para mim    
> 
> Um abraço 
> 
> João Alves


Boas... 

João... Nem eu sabia que ia "a lombar", o Cesar apareceu também para ver o aqua e os equipamentos! Foi uma sorte, sabes que te fiz a conversa por também julgar que não iria ser necessária ajuda, no final se não fosse o Cesar ficava "entalado"!

Pode ser que ainda vás a lombar com ele para cima da estrutura... :yb624:  Como diz a minha mãezinha, não se percam as ocasiões que os amigos também não  :SbOk2:  

Joaquim, por acaso não foi no dica da semana, foi uma promoção da loja chinesa que vende tudo a 1  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Vendiam contratos de transporte de mercadorias a 0.50 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Quanto à estrutura, estou um bocado menos contente, "só" vai demorar mais 15 dias...  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  Pode ser que haja algum milagre entretanto!!! Vou  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  ...

Um abraço a todos... :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

jose francisco
já tinha dito que iria ajudar e já ia mentalizado por isso nao foi nenhuma surpresa, e quando chegar a estrutura tambem podes contar comigo e quando for a altura da transfega dos vivos já sabes, dá uma apitadela :SbOk:  
agora e durante estes 15 dias até chegar a estrutura vai pensando se nao seria teres feito um aquario maior :Coradoeolhos:   para poderes por esse material todo :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

é que voçes nao sabem mas ele é pior que as mulheres em época de saldos, como nao tem aquario a trabalhar vai-se vingando a comprar material que pensa que vai ser nessesario :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  ele tem um quarto da casa cheio mas mesmo muito cheio de material e vivos, há e a marquise tambem :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

jose francisco
tens tudo para ter um aquario exelente ainda melhor que o anterior.

e essa bomba ( heim )  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   tambem quero, a trabalhar em seco se nao lhe mexerem ninguem sabe que esta ligada, é um mimo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> jose francisco
> já tinha dito que iria ajudar e já ia mentalizado por isso nao foi nenhuma surpresa, e quando chegar a estrutura tambem podes contar comigo e quando for a altura da transfega dos vivos já sabes, dá uma apitadela 
> agora e durante estes 15 dias até chegar a estrutura vai pensando se nao seria teres feito um aquario maior para poderes por esse material todo .
> 
> é que voçes nao sabem mas ele é pior que as mulheres em época de saldos, como nao tem aquario a trabalhar vai-se vingando a comprar material que pensa que vai ser nessesario   ele tem um quarto da casa cheio mas mesmo muito cheio de material e vivos, há e a marquise tambem 
> 
> jose francisco
> tens tudo para ter um aquario exelente ainda melhor que o anterior.
> 
> e essa bomba ( heim )    tambem quero, a trabalhar em seco se nao lhe mexerem ninguem sabe que esta ligada, é um mimo


Boas...

Cesar... Antes demais, obrigado pela tua disponibilidade...  :Wink: 

Quanto ao ser pior que as mulheres... :yb624:   :yb624:   Agora se o aquário fosse maior, estavamos tramados!! Ainda andavamos com ele às voltas nas escadas.  :yb624:  

Quanto à bomba, confessa... És fã das Eheim  :SbSourire:  Pois, já aqui em casa referiste que era Eheim, mas não é uma Deltec 4040...  :SbOk2:  

Seja como for, um grande obrigado e conta comigo se necessário! :SbOk2:  

Um abraço a todos. :SbOk2:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas 
é verdade sou fã das heim mas agora fiquei tambem dessas deltec

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> boas 
> é verdade sou fã das heim mas agora fiquei tambem dessas deltec


Realmente quando a comprei, foi um tiro no escuro (apesar de pesquisar sobre ela, não havia muita gente a usar), no entanto agora e no futuro, parece-me uma bomba de que me vou orgulhar de dizer, "foi uma muito boa compra". Julgo que se a "seco" não se ouve, e quase não vibra, em "molhado" não deve vibrar de todo e barulho 0. 

Além disso que referi é uma bomba económica energeticamente, faz 4200 litros/hora com 60w, ainda assim pode, mediante a escolha no selector de potência/velocidade, fazer menos litros/hora e consequentemente menos consumo.

Espero que valha o dinheiro!

Um abraço!

----------


## João A Alves

Boas




> vai pensando se nao seria teres feito um aquario maior


Quanto maior melhor, mas ele não tinha espaço.




> Agora se o aquário fosse maior, estavamos tramados!! Ainda andavamos com ele às voltas nas escadas.


Fazias como eu chamavas o pronto socorro(carro de escada), era limpinho e sem esforço nenhum. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Realmente João, pouco mais espaço para ele tenho, no entanto mais 20/30cms arranjavam-se! 

A certa altura pensei fazer de 2 mts, mas depois deparei-me com o problema do transporte até casa (entenda-se escadas e portas). Ainda 
pensei em contratar um desses carro "grua" e trazer o aquário pela janela, o pior é que tenho um pinheiro em frente à janela da sala, impossibilitando essa hipótese!

Assim tive que me contentar com este de 180cm... Tenho a certeza de que se tivesse mais 10cm já não passaria nas escadas!

Seja como for já vai dar para os próximos tempos :yb624:  

Um abraço!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Enquanto não chega a estrutura (de hoje a oito dias), vou pensando em alguns aspectos que poderei optimizar, no meu projecto!

Assim, fica uma questão, que dizem de fazer a moldura superior que suporta a iluminação em alumínio  (obviamente que será forrada a madeira)?

Outra questão, no refúgio que terá 50x20x70, que dizem de substituir a DSB inferior pelo seguinte esquema?



Um abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde José

Mas este esquema é para aplicares num bidon às escuras, ou no teu refúgio iluminado?...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa tarde José
> 
> Mas este esquema é para aplicares num bidon às escuras, ou no teu refúgio iluminado?...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Poderá ser uma das duas!!!

Editado: Pode ser uma das duas pois vou fazer um aquário para isso, estou a ponderar fazer como no esquema, e ainda usar macro algas... :SbOk:  

Seja como for, sugestões aceitam-se!

Um abraço...

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...  :Olá:  

Finalmente iniciei a montagem do meu projecto!!

E o caos está instalado na minha casa!!! Desde o hall de entrada, ao escritório e sala (onde está o aquário) a desarrumação é total (nem sei como ainda tenho não tenho as malas à porta :Coradoeolhos:  ), vou ter que me aplicar nos próximos tempos com a minha Mulher :SbSmileyBisous: ! :yb665:   :SbSmileyBisous:   :SbSourire:  


A montagem começou ontem, com a viagem até Tomar, para ir buscar a estrutura de suporte para o aquário! Ao chegar cá, com a ajuda dos meus amigos (Ricardo Bulário, João A Alves e João Judicibus) lá foi o aquário para cima da estrutura... Mas não sem antes terem existido umas quantas peripécias!!! :yb665:   :yb624:  

Hoje foi dia de fazer a tubagem, colocar a areia, rocha, bombas, iluminação, e mais alguns dos equipamentos! Amanhã espero acabar a montagem, com a instalação do reactor de kalk, cálcio, osmoreguladores, esgotos, peristálticas, electro-válvulas e outros pormenores!

Quando acabar, quero ver se tiro umas fotos para que possam ver o fruto deste árduo e tortuoso trabalho... :Coradoeolhos:  


No entanto e mesmo depois deste trabalho todo, surge-me a questão de retirar os controladores de pH e Orp e substituir pelo Aquatronic... Com módulo de Ph, Orp, Temp, Peristálticas, power unit e Pc interface! Mas surgem-me algumas questões, nomeadamente o preço! Será que quem tem ou conhece de perto o Aquatronic, me poderia elucidar sobre este Equipamento?

Um abraço a todo e obrigado! :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Eu tenho, a funcionar, estou maravilhado com aquilo.
Podes ir lá ver quando quiseres.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Já vi em funcionamento o Aquatronic, no entanto continuo a preferir o GHL.

Se quiseres no entanto envergar pela Aquatronic, vai há Naturline, sei que são os novos importadores da marca e têm um grande preço.

Abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Estás animado... sim senhor, a contar acabar a montagem até amanhã, mereçes os meus parabens pela vontade. Espero que consigas, boa sorte e já agora umas fotos no final para as criticas do costume  :SbRequin2:   :SbPoisson9:  
Estou a brincar, é só para dar apoio moral  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  caso precises de alguma coisa podes contar comigo no Domingo porque amanhã tenho de trabalhar. 

Um abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> No entanto e mesmo depois deste trabalho todo, surge-me a questão de retirar os controladores de pH e Orp e substituir pelo Aquatronic... Com módulo de Ph, Orp, Temp, Peristálticas, power unit e Pc interface! Mas surgem-me algumas questões, nomeadamente o preço! Será que quem tem ou conhece de perto o Aquatronic, me poderia elucidar sobre este Equipamento?
> 
> Um abraço a todo e obrigado!


 :bompost:  
Eu tenho um completo, e estou satisfeito, foi a melhor equipamento que poderia comprar para o aqua... so tem um problema tenho que andar a calibrar sondas de 2 em 2 semanas, incluindo a da temperatura.
Como ainda nao tens a tua sump montada, um conselho, perto e antes da bomba de retorno faz um compartimento que nunca fique sem agua para colocares as sondas, assim quando limpares a sump nao perderes a calibraçao das mesma, e algo muito importante com a temperatura, o termostato depois das sondas mais junto possivel do retorno.
Continua a evoluçao ficarei a aguardar as fotos :SbOk: 

Preços se quiseres posso enviar por mp

----------


## João Castelo

Duarte,

Estou por cá este fim de semana.

Se for necessario alguma coisa apita.

Já sabes, habitualmente eu sou a " senhora da limpeza " que no fim arruma a casa.

O resto é para os entendidos.

Um abraço amigo,

JC

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Ontem ao final do dia estive em casa do José.
O aqua mete respeito. Fiquei tão constrangido com o stress do José em acabar as coisas, que nem lhe ofereci a minha ajuda... Pelo que consegui observar está ali um Excelente trabalho!  :Palmas:  Tirando uma rocha ou outra...

Fiquei curioso em saber como é que com o 'canopy' que construiste consegues fazer a manutenção do aquário.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!!

Como tinha planeado consegui acabar a montagem hoje de manhã! Apesar de tudo ter ficado montado, e pela pressa imposta pela visita dos sogros, houve algumas falhas na montagem, nomeadamente os cabos que ficaram à "balda", o osmorreguladores que não ficaram bem montados e uma peça de uma das peristálticas que se partiu  :yb620:  ! Coloquei uns paineis em Wengué só para as coisas ficarem mais apresentaveis, mas para a semana que vem tenho que ver se falo com um carpinteiro para me fazer uma cobertura em condições!

Neste momento e porque o escumador que me tinham emprestado avariou, tive que mudar todos os vivos, da tina onde se encontravam para o aquário! Apesar do tempo que esperava ter dado ter sido muito encurtado, espero não ter baixas! :yb663:  

Ainda não tirei fotos, mas prometo que assim que possível tiro! Tem sido um stress (como o Pedro pode testemunhar) em questões de tempo para conseguir acabar a montagem (a minha Mulher tem paciência, mas  :yb665:  ...  :yb624:   Um Beijinho para ela que suportou quase 2 meses de desarrumação, só por causa do aquário novo :SbSmileyBisous:  )!

Neste momento tenho que arranjar (ainda não sei muito bem onde) a bomba, ou as borrachas para uma aquabee 3000 lt/h, se alguém souber onde, agradecia que me dissessem!

Já agora e uma vez que ando em prospecção de mercado para adquirir o Aquatronic com os módulo de Ph, Orp, Temp, Peristálticas, power unit, Pc interface e SMS, se pudessem mandar por mp, onde adquiriram e os preços, agradecia imenso!

Pedro em relação a mexer no aquário, os paineis frontais e laterais, são amoviveis, sendo que a iluminação também o é facilmente! Pelo que não tenho muita dificuldade me mexer dentro do aquário! Em relação às tais pedras fora do lugar, neste momento já as coloquei onde queria...  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire:  

De qualquer forma, ainda falta muiiiiitttoooooo para acabar a montagem, nomeadamente colocar os corais nos lugares definitivos, pois hoje apenas foram "despejados" para dentro do aquário!

Os peixes é que parecem "malucos" com o espaço...  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire:  



Um abraço a todos e até breve! :SbSourire:   :SbOk3:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Continuação

Um dos poucos DIY, o reactor de Kalk:


Reactor de Ca - Deltec 601S

Refúgio com o esquema que pensei para as RDSB, tem ainda Chaetomorfa (gentilmente oferecida pelo Cesar Pinto  :SbOk:  )


Sonda de ORP colocada no Egg Crate


Geral da Parte técnica


Sump e refúgio


Sonda de nível e esgoto de segurança do depósito de água de osmose


Controlador da Vortech, bomba de ar para o Ozonizador e peristáltica


Controlador da Vortech


Por agora acabaram as fotos dos equipamentos, vamos às do layout ainda muito despido por força das mortes que tive... :yb620: 

Geral


Layout






Bombas Tunze com as Rochas...


Vortech no Layout


Espero que tenham gostado, comentem, e dêem sugestões à vossa vontade... Para que se possa melhorar a coisa!!

P.S - Eu sei... Os fios estão ao granel...  :yb665:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço a todos!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Há já algum tempo que não colocava updates... Um pouco por falta de tempo para tirar fotos e por estar algo triste com as mortes que tive!

Assim sendo coloco o setup (ainda que não final), mais actualizado e umas fotozitas (fraquinhas) para alegrar a malta (como dizia o amigo Zeca :SbSourire:  )!!!

Aquário: 180C*55A*65L - coluna seca, com dois outflow's (40 mm) e um inflow (25mm)

*Sump* - 100C*60A*50L 

Substrato 

Refúgio 20X50X70 DSB de 20 cm + 3 garrafões de 5 litros com 20 cms de areia

Aqua: em média 15/18 cms - areia viva sugar size

Rocha Viva

60 Kg

Rocha Morta

30 Kg de Reef Plates + 30 kg de Coral Tuff Rocks

Iluminação
3X150 *HQI* (3 projectores Lumenarc III *DIY*) com lâmpadas Giesemann + 2x80W + 2x24W (*T5* - Lamps ATI) 


Circulação
1 Vortech MP40W
2 Tunze 6060 (com stream rock).


Retorno - Deltec HLP - 4040, de 4200lts, ligada a um Sea Swirll e a 2 saídas Loc Line.

Aquecimento/refrigeração
1x300w - Jeager

Termómetro de Temperatura Wireless da PinPoint com 2 sensores, 1 no aquário outro na *sump* (chega na terça ou quarta feira).

*Escumador* - ATI Bubble Master 250

Reactor de *Kalk* *DIY* - ligado a bomba peristáltica SP 3000 que está ligada a osmoregulador Trop Tronic level controller III-N, com sensor na *SUMP*.

Reactor de Cálcio - Deltec PF - 601S, alimentado por uma SP3000.

Grounding Probe em Titânio

Controlador de *ORP* - Sander + Ozonizador Sander de 100 *mg*.

Osmoregulador - Trop Tronic level controller III-N, com sensor no depósito de àgua de osmose, ligado a uma electroválvula (que abre e fecha a água da rede - ligada a osmose inversa).

A estrutura - Ferro Galvanizado de 40X60 mm. A cobertura será em MDF com folheado de Wengué.

Após ponderar a aquisição de um Aquatronic, resolvi que não o iria fazer, pela razão de que o iria adquirir maioritariamente para controlar o módulo de peristálticas, tendo já adquirido o módulo da Grotech Tec III NG, estou à espera que chegue, iria perder também dinheiro na venda de equipamento que me serve e bem.


Assim aqui vão algumas fotos, para que comentem...

Bomba de Retorno e um aquecedor suplente


Garrafa de *Co2*


Osmose e refúgio:




Controlador de pH


Controlador de pH e Balastros Electrónicos


Bomba de Ar para o *Ozono* e bomba peristáltica que alimenta o Reactor de Ca


Disjuntores e Osmoreguladores



Saída de água para *TPA*


Copo do *escumador* com uma semana e à espera de ser limpo...  :Coradoeolhos:  


Vista Parcial da área técnica:


Vista Geral da Área Técnica


Osmose:


Relógios e emaranhado de fios... :Coradoeolhos:  à espera de tempo, paciência e vontade de serem arrumados  :yb665:   :yb624:  


Bomba peristáltica que alimenta a reposição, vávula solenoide, balastros electrónicos das *HQI*, etc..


Ozonizador Sander de 100mg/h

----------


## João A Alves

Boas José

De facto vais ficar ai com um belo aquário, como já te tinha falado.
Vês como conseguistes fazer o layout e muito bom, agora é só fazeres o móvel e depois começar a colocar uns corais

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas José
> 
> De facto vais ficar ai com um belo aquário, como já te tinha falado.
> Vês como conseguistes fazer o layout e muito bom, agora é só fazeres o móvel e depois começar a colocar uns corais
> 
> Cumprs 
> 
> João Alves


É verdade, ontem ainda tinha um layout feio... Com tudo "atirado lá para dentro" por falta de tempo! 

Mas até consegui com algumas opiniões fazer um bom layout.

Agora falta de facto o móvel como deve ser (pois tenho uns paineis provisórios)!

Os corais, têm que vir... Daqui a uns 2/3 meses, quando já houver alguma estabilidade e devagarinho!!

Um abraço a todos!!

----------


## João Castelo

:JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:  

Poxa. Esse aqua está a ficar mesmo a sério . O equipamento dispensa comentários. Tudo estudado ao pormenor.Relativamente ao aqua estar despido sabes que no inicio é mesmo assim. Tudo quer o seu tempo e paciencia.

Mas não tenho quaisquer dúvidas que será um aquário de referencia em Portugal.

Irei dar uma " ajudinha " a enche-lo. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Deixás-te espaço suficiente entre as rochas para facilitar a circulação?

Penso que no lado esquerdo ( contrário às bombas ) encostás-te a rv ao vidro. Não dá para ver bem. Se deixasses um corredor com cerca de 3/4 cms era importante.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Poxa. Esse aqua está a ficar mesmo a sério . O equipamento dispensa comentários. Tudo estudado ao pormenor.Relativamente ao aqua estar despido sabes que no inicio é mesmo assim. Tudo quer o seu tempo e paciencia.
> 
> Mas não tenho quaisquer dúvidas que será um aquário de referencia em Portugal.
> 
> Irei dar uma " ajudinha " a enche-lo.  
> 
> Deixás-te espaço suficiente entre as rochas para facilitar a circulação?
> 
> Penso que no lado esquerdo ( contrário às bombas ) encostás-te a rv ao vidro. Não dá para ver bem. Se deixasses um corredor com cerca de 3/4 cms era importante.
> ...


 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Boas Grande João!!!

Obrigado desde já!!

Sim em relação às rochas, encostei uma ou outra, no entanto a circulação faz-se sem problemas por entre o vidro e as rochas, tendo em conta que tenho um Sea Swirll que envia a água do retorno, alternando entre o vidro traseiro e o frontal, do lado esquerdo, tenho ainda um bico de pato da Loc Line, apontado para o vidro trazeiro!

João, estou à tua espera para vires ver o aquário...  :SbOk2:  

Um abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Quando aí estive, percebi que havia muito aparelho! Agora percebo o que são... :Palmas:  

O que achas da tua iluminação? É suficiente?
Relataste perdas? O que perdeste?

Força nisso, calma e paciência... depressa e bem não há quem...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia José
> 
> Quando aí estive, percebi que havia muito aparelho! Agora percebo o que são... 
> 
> O que achas da tua iluminação? É suficiente?
> Relataste perdas? O que perdeste?
> 
> Força nisso, calma e paciência... depressa e bem não há quem...
> 
> ...


Sim a iluminação é mais que suficiente! Terei 3x150W HQI e 208W T5, num total de 658W, parece-me suficiente! 

Tem em atenção que nas fotos estão apenas 208W T5 ligados!

As percas, foram a maioria dos meus corais...  :Icon Cry:   Se soubesse o que sei hoje teria vendido tudo antes...

Abraços!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,




> 3X150 HQI (3 projectores Lumenarc III DIY) com lâmpadas Giesemann + 2x80W + 2x24W (T5 - Lamps ATI)


Quando dizes DIY referes-te a quê precisamente? Construis-te um projector semelhante aos Lumenarc ou foi por teres feito as ligações eléctricas?

Qual a marca de balastros que utilizaste? São electrónicos?

Desculpa a maçada.  :SbOk3:  

Um abraço,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Ricardo

Penso que o José não se importa que responda por ele.
Os reflectores são DIY, desde a compra da chapa de alumínio até aos suportes Rx7... :SbSourire2:  
Os balastros são electrónicos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Viva,
> 
> 
> 
> Quando dizes DIY referes-te a quê precisamente? Construis-te um projector semelhante aos Lumenarc ou foi por teres feito as ligações eléctricas?
> 
> Qual a marca de balastros que utilizaste? São electrónicos?
> 
> Desculpa a maçada.  
> ...


 
Boas...

O Pedro já respondeu correctamente (Pedro, claro que não me importo que respondas...  :Wink:  ), no entanto gostaria de referir que os balastros são da marca (como questionás-te) Vossloh Schwabe e poderás encontrar à venda aqui:
http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/pr...roducts_id=878

Um abraço!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  José

Até que enfim que se começa a ver obra feita, já não era sem tempo  :Admirado:  como pedis-te criticas cá vão elas, deves começar por arrumar melhor esse equipamentos electricos e electronicos que tens aí por baixo na tua zona técnica, é que o calor vem a caminho e a temperatura ambiente de alguns deles é diminuta e isso significa normalmente problemas, por isso deixa a perguicite de lado e dá lá uma arrumação de jeito a isso fios e restante material. Vais ver que até vai ser mais fácil fazer manutenção nesse local.
Quanto ao resto está com bom aspecto e acho que é um tópico que vou seguir com atenção, só não achei grande piada aos garrafões cortados com a areia lá dentro acho que podias ter feito uns compartimentos diy em acrilico ou então comprares umas caixas de plástico num daqueles mercados fim-de-semana que se fazem na rua, são baratuchas e ficava com um ar mais profissional  :Coradoeolhos:  resumindo, por agora se continuares assim acho que chegas a bom porto  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  boa sorte.

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Joaquim, essas críticas fazem todo o sentido e dou-te inteira razão! 

Terei em breve que dar uma grande arrumação naquela cablagem toda, talvez este fim de semana, altura em que montarei as bombas Grotech Tec III NG que me chegaram hoje e altura em que ligarei o esgoto das TPA's ao verdadeiro esgoto! Em relação aos garrafões, foi coisa que nem me passou pela cabeça, tenho que ver isso dos acrílicos!

Um abraço e vai dando opiniões, são muito bem vindas  :Wink: 

Editado: As do Joaquim e as opiniões de todos!!!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Ontem, chegou-me às mãos umas bombas da Grotech, as Tec III NG, assim vou passar a dosear o ABC da Grotech, neste meu novo projecto, o que gostaria era de ver comentado, era a dosagem e review destes suplementos, caso alguém já tenha usado, qual o feedback que dá destes elementos traço...

Um abraço e no fim de semana coloco fotos das bombas!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde José

Relativamente às adições podes ver aqui no tópico (comentário #355) que para o seu aqua de 756L, o Júlio Macieira adiciona/adicionava:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....hlight=grotech
Grotech A 5 ml/dia
Grotech B 5 ml/dia
Grotech C 5 ml/dia

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa tarde José
> 
> Relativamente às adições podes ver aqui no tópico (comentário #355) que para o seu aqua de 756L, o Júlio Macieira adiciona/adicionava:
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....hlight=grotech
> Grotech A 5 ml/dia
> Grotech B 5 ml/dia
> Grotech C 5 ml/dia
> 
> ...


Boas...

Pedro, a questão não é quanto, a questão é o que acharam e se acham que outros elementos traço são melhores!

Um abraço!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

José parabens neste projecto !
Gostei da selecção de equipamento agora nao sei como pudeste caber tudo dentro da estrutura... :yb624:  

Excelente trabalho nos reflectores DIY agora gostaria de ver como estao instalados e como vai a cobertura da luz com eles ? Tambem gostei muito do layout e estou ansioso de ver a colocacao dos corais  :SbOk2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> José parabens neste projecto !
> Gostei da selecção de equipamento agora nao sei como pudeste caber tudo dentro da estrutura... 
> 
> Excelente trabalho nos reflectores DIY agora gostaria de ver como estao instalados e como vai a cobertura da luz com eles ? Tambem gostei muito do layout e estou ansioso de ver a colocacao dos corais


Boas, Roberto!

Antes de mais, obrigado! É verdade, mas coube tudo lá dentro! Apesar de já não ter grande espaço livre!

Em relação ao reflectores, prometo que no fim de semana tiro fotos, em princípio recebo o vidro para lhes colocar e farei as alterações necessárias a esta implementação! 

Vou também montar a bomba Grotech Tec III NG e uns termómetros wireless PinPoint. Depois tiro fotos a tudo...  :Wink: 

Um abraço.  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Em relação ao reflectores, prometo que no fim de semana tiro fotos, em princípio recebo o vidro para lhes colocar e farei as alterações necessárias a esta implementação!


Viva,

Vais colocar vidro nos reflectores por alguma razão especial?

Abraço,

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Viva,
> 
> Vais colocar vidro nos reflectores por alguma razão especial?
> 
> Abraço,


Boas...

Tive um problema com os UV (o hepatus teve uma queimadura "no lombo" enorme, que julgo derivado disso), assim vou colocar os vidro para fazerem parte da filtragem necessária, depois digo se resulta!

Um abraço. :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

É possível exemplificares como é que fazes água salgada, tendo tu, um sistema de reposição de água controlado por uma electroválvula?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia José
> 
> É possível exemplificares como é que fazes água salgada, tendo tu, um sistema de reposição de água controlado por uma electroválvula?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Muito simples...

Como tenho feito as TPA's ao Sábado, na sexta à noite coloco um bidon de 65 litros junto ao depósito de água de osmose e despejo-o para dentro do bidon (+-35 litros), coloco uma bomba a circular a água, adiciono o sal para os 65 litros e deixo durante a noite a dissolver. No Sábado de manhã, junto o restante da água que entretanto foi feita!

Espero que ilustre bem todo o processo!

Um abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Mas activas a electroválvula? Como? Retiras algum sensor? etc... etc...

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia José
> 
> Mas activas a electroválvula? Como? Retiras algum sensor? etc... etc...
> 
> Obrigado
> Abraço
> 
> Pedro Ferrer


Não, como tenho um sensor no depósito de água de osmose e outro no aquário, ao retirar água de osmose para o bidon, a electroválvula é activada e só para quando a água é novamente reposta!

Abraço!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas...
> 
> Tive um problema com os UV (o hepatus teve uma queimadura "no lombo" enorme, que julgo derivado disso), assim vou colocar os vidro para fazerem parte da filtragem necessária, depois digo se resulta!
> 
> Um abraço.


Basta comprares uma marca de lampada que tenha a referência UV-stop, hoje em dia as principais marcas fabricam assim as suas lampadas HQI, penso que é derivado de uma norma europeia que aconselhou os fabricantes  a incluirem esta protecção.

Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Basta comprares uma marca de lampada que tenha a referência UV-stop, hoje em dia as principais marcas fabricam assim as suas lampadas HQI, penso que é derivado de uma norma europeia que aconselhou os fabricantes a incluirem esta protecção.
> 
> Abraço


Pois...

Mas Gieseman... :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   é uma das marcas de referência de lâmpadas para aquários! No entanto não têm protecção UV.

Um abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Após uma pesquisa pela net e pelo forum reparei que só as HQI com casquilho E40, acima de 250W, é que por definição têm UV-stop. 

O vidro que vais pôr é Uv-stop? 

Eu não ficaria descansado sem ter a certeza  :SbOk:  

Fica aqui um tópico em que se aborda este tema, não sei se já conheces:




> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6558


Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Após uma pesquisa pela net e pelo forum reparei que só as HQI com casquilho E40, acima de 250W, é que por definição têm UV-stop. 
> 
> O vidro que vais pôr é Uv-stop? 
> 
> Eu não ficaria descansado sem ter a certeza  
> 
> Fica aqui um tópico em que se aborda este tema, não sei se já conheces:
> 
> 
> ...


Boas, Ricardo!!!

Antes de mais, obrigado por manifestares o teu interesse...  :SbOk3:  

Esse tópico já o conhecia, e pelo que li e tenho lido, o vidro qualquer que ele seja (menos o de quartzo) filtra UV's...

Assim, é suficiente vidro temperado de 4mm para baixar a perigosidade das lâmpadas a níveis aceitáveis!

Como tal vou colocar esse mesmo vidro de 4 mm, nos meus projectores e testar! Vou ligar as luzes apenas 1 a 2 horas e aumentar gradualmente, observando os corais e peixes e respectiva reacção!

Todavia caso veja alguma reacção adversa ponderarei a aquisição de vidro, especialmente fabricados para esse fim, a filtragem dos raios UV.

Seja como for, este fim de semana espero já instalar os ditos vidros... :SbOk3:  

Um abraço!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

De que saiba todas as lampadas DE {double ended}precisam de protecao UV, so as SE {single ended}e que teem protecao no vidro a volta da propria lampada ou o que chamamos aqui *Envelope*.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> De que saiba todas as lampadas DE {double ended}precisam de protecao UV, so as SE {single ended}e que teem protecao no vidro a volta da propria lampada ou o que chamamos aqui *Envelope*.


Olá Roberto... :Olá:  

De facto a maioria das DE, não têm protecção UV, no entanto há-as com essa protecção (pelo menos têm essa propriedade inscrita na própria lâmpada). Como dizes as SE têm protecção UV...

Um abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Após ter montado os vidros nos reflectores e após ter adaptado os suportes destes para fazerem face ao novo peso, deixo aqui as fotos dos mesmos...

O vidro é como já suspeitava, suficiente para filtrar os raios UV prejudiciais aos vivos, uma vez que está tudo a recuperar, tendo já alguns crescimentos visíveis, muito pela ajuda das bombas Tech III NG da Grotech que instalei e administram ABC da Grotech.



Introduzi alguns frags (10) para conseguir ver se o aquário já estava pronto a receber corais (tenho os parâmetros todos bons), assim e com o crescimento aparente de alguns frags, planeio para breve a introdução de algumas Acroporas...

Ficam aqui as fotos:


Reflector Lumenarc DIY com o vidro e o novo suporte



Acropora Enchinata Azul:


Montipora Capricornis em franca recuperação, reparem nas zonas brancas de crescimento!


Já agora desculpem a qualidade das fotos... mas a máquina e o fotógrafo não são grande coisa...  :HaEbouriffe:  

Um abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Gosto muita da parte tecnica do teu aquario, alias de tudo, agora, e se realmente veres que esta pronto a por mais corais, é enxer que é pa vermos isso lindo, tal como promete.
Continuaçao de um bom projecto  :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Gosto muita da parte tecnica do teu aquario, alias de tudo, agora, e se realmente veres que esta pronto a por mais corais, é enxer que é pa vermos isso lindo, tal como promete.
> Continuaçao de um bom projecto  
> 
> Cump.
> Anthony


Boas  :Olá:  

Anthony, obrigado pelos elogios!  :SbOk:  

De facto vou colocar uns corais talvez daqui a quinze dias, três semanas... Para ver o aquário mais composto! Até lá terei que me contentar com o crescimento destes novos frags... 

Espero em breve colocar umas fotos um pouco melhor (já estou à espera do fotógrafo  :yb665: )!

Um abraço a todos e vou continuando a colocar Updates!  :SbOk2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Estive a fazer testes à água e os resultados foram estes:

Temp - 24,6º
Densidade - 1,023
kH - 12
pH 8,4
Ca - 480
Nh3 - 0
No3 - 0

Parece-me que as coisas estão a evoluir no sentido de colocar aqui mais alguns corais, nitratos a zero, bons valores de cálcio, kH e pH... Os que cá estão apresentam francos sinais de recuperação e crescimento, breve terão companhia!

Um abraço a todos  :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Depois de ter feito algumas introduções deixo aqui umas fotos (fraquinhas :Coradoeolhos:  ):























Nesta última foto pode-se ver o aspecto geral do aquário, ainda muito despido e à espera das 17 acroporas encomendadas... :SbSourire:  
Em baixo vê-se ainda a bomba Grotech III NG e em cima os projectores...


Espero que tenham gostado e um abraço!! :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Pela data do meu último post, pode-se constatar que para além de ter passado um mês desde que estou à espera das acroporas, o seu número também se elevou. Assim, não vão ser 17, mas sim 25 acroporas de cultura que vou receber esta quinta feira (espero :yb663:  ).

Desde este meu úlltimo post apenas entraram alguns peixitos, e frags no aqua.

Assim e apesar das fotos serem recentes, apenas na geral se vislumbra algumas das aquisições (algumas das Pseudanthias squamipinnis e o Halichoeres trispilus).

Entraram no aqua desde a última entrada:

1 - Labroides dimidiatus
1 - Halichoeres trispilus
2 - Ecsenius bicolor
4 - Pseudanthias squamipinnis
2 - Lismatas Aboinensis
6 - Lismatas Seticaudatas
1 - Holothuria edulis 

Ficam aqui algumas fotos:













A qualidade não é grande coisa, mas ficam desde já os fotógrafos masters convidados, a virem cá fazer uma visita para a semana, uma vez que em princípio já terei o aquário, bem mais "compostinho" :Coradoeolhos:   :yb663:   :SbSourire:  

Um abraço a todos e espero que tenham gostado das poucas e "mázinhas" fotos! :SbOk:   :SbOk: 

P.S - Mesmo que não sejam Masters da foto ou mesmo que não sejam fotógrafos estão convidados a vir cá ver o aquário!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Já agora esqueci-me de referir o mais importante, é que também irá entrar uma Histrix, oferta de um grande amigo!! :SbOk:  

Um grande abraço para ele! :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Sim senhor, um regresso em força  :EEK!:  25 meninas para o novo aquário  :EEK!:  espero que tenhas sucesso com elas e que em breve possas estar na área de particulares com frag´s para troca  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Sim senhor, um regresso em força  25 meninas para o novo aquário  espero que tenhas sucesso com elas e que em breve possas estar na área de particulares com frag´s para troca  
> 
> Um abraço


Boas, Joaquim!!

Antes de mais, obrigado pelos teus votos!  :SbOk3:    Frags nos particulares... Não digo que não, mas quem me conhece, sabe que gosto de trocar/oferecer e só em último caso vender, não quero com isto dizer que quem sabe um dia e quando isto estiver crescido (ainda nem as tenho  :yb624:  ) te possa oferecer algum! Fica prometido! :SbSourire:   :SbOk2:  


Abraço!

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Zé




> Boas...
> 
> 
> 
> A qualidade não é grande coisa, mas ficam desde já os fotógrafos masters convidados, a virem cá fazer uma visita para a semana, uma vez que em princípio já terei o aquário, bem mais "compostinho"


Andaste a pintar o Hepatus para ter mais cor. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Está a ficar espéctacular, então com as acroporas que vem a caminho, tenho que ir ver isso depois  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620: .

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas Zé
> 
> 
> 
> Andaste a pintar o Hepatus para ter mais cor.   
> Está a ficar espéctacular, então com as acroporas que vem a caminho, tenho que ir ver isso depois   .
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> João Alves


Boas...

Infelizmente soube hoje que afinal, terei que adiar a entrada das Acroporas, pois a origem ainda não consegui reunir as espécies que eu queria (ao contrário do que me informaram)!

Assim terei que esperar pelo menos mais uma semana  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Um abraço!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Boa tarde, José

Não precisas de agradeçer, os meus votos de sucesso são sinceros, aquilo que mais gosto neste vicio é de ver os sonhos de cada aquariofilista realizados e ver animais bem cuidados e saudáveis. Quanto á zona de particulares foi óbviamente uma piada  :Coradoeolhos:  mas terei muito gosto de te ver por lá a dizeres que tens frag´s das tuas acropóras para venda ou troca pois é sinal de que isso resultou em cheio.
Qualquer dia sou eu a fazer-te concorrencia na mesma área  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e depois é ver quem factura mais  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa tarde, José
> 
> Não precisas de agradeçer, os meus votos de sucesso são sinceros, aquilo que mais gosto neste vicio é de ver os sonhos de cada aquariofilista realizados e ver animais bem cuidados e saudáveis. Quanto á zona de particulares foi óbviamente uma piada  mas terei muito gosto de te ver por lá a dizeres que tens frag´s das tuas acropóras para venda ou troca pois é sinal de que isso resultou em cheio.
> Qualquer dia sou eu a fazer-te concorrencia na mesma área      e depois é ver quem factura mais     
> Um abraço


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Boas, Joaquim!!

Mas antes de partirmos os frags, vamos ver é se os corais chegam!!!  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: 

Abraços!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

As coisas não estão paradas... Vão devagarinho e ontem foi mais um dia de limpezas no meu aquário... Mas limpezas gerais, pois desde que o montei apenas tinha feito TPA's, e limpeza das bombas do escumador, escumador e sump! 

Com isto reparei que tinhas imensos detritos na coluna seca, pelo que resolvi colocar uma bomba de 300 l/h, na coluna seca, para que os detritos não se acumulem, instalei também uma bomba (esta mais forte, 3000 l/h) por trás das rochas para evitar igualmente o acumular de detritos, e outra da mesma litragem na sump, com a saída do ozono na entrada da bomba, para que este faça mais eficientemente o seu trabalho!

A odisseia da encomenda de corais, ainda não acabou e ainda não os tenho, pois o fornecedor que inicialmente tinha afirmado fornecer a bom preço, à posteriori veio a revelar que "estaria difícil arranjar pois o seu fornecedor não teria cites". Assim virei-me para outro, na Alemanha e comprei uns quantos que apesar de estarem pagos há já algum tempo, ainda não chegaram e julgo só chegarem daqui a 1 semana, visto que este fornecedor irá abrir na próxima sexta uma FarmShop nova, pelo que me pediu alguma paciência... :yb663:   :yb665:   :yb620:  

Enfim a ver se esta espera quase infindável termina!

Entretanto entraram mais umas anthias... Andando eu à procura (do Nemo :yb624:   :yb624:  ) de uma Anthia Squamipini macho... Entrou uma Tridacna derasa, um frag de Histrix e outro de montipora foliosa verde, tão gentilmente oferecido pelo meu amigo João Castelo... :Palmas:   :tutasla:  

A coisa vai devagarinho... Até que chegue a encomenda!!! :yb663:   :Icon Cry:  

Até lá abraços a todos... :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

O teu amigo João Castelo por ti faz tudo.

O que vires no meu aquário que queiras é só pedires que um bocado é teu. 

Seja o que for.

Uma das peças mais bonitas que tenho foi ou não oferta tua?

Agora uma coisa é verdade. Cresceu bem e sem " vitaminas ".

Um grande abraço e vai dando noticias. Já vi este aquário e é mesmo a sério .

A parte de equipamentos está muito bem estruturada e equipada. Para ser sincero, vi lá coisas que ainda hoje não sei bem para que serve. :SbSourire2:  é tecnologia aos mais alto nivel e nisso sou um zero à esquerda.

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas!

Grande João, obrigado por tudo, em especial pela amizade!!!  :Olá:  

É verdade, estou a tentar fazer uma coisa em condições... Infelismente se tivesse mais euros, melhor ficaria, mas assim... :yb665: 

Seja como for, recebi hoje uma muito boa notícia, a minha espera pelos corais em príncipio acaba a 17 deste mês!  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  

Pelo que estás convidado a vir cá ver a coisa!!!

Um abraço a todos!  :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Há já algum tempo que não colocava nenhum acento nesta minha crónica! 

Assim tenho algumas actualizações a fazer e uma notícia a dar!

Então vamos lá... 

Os corais pelos quais quase desesperei, finalmente chegaram, mas como não há bela sem senão, eram um pouco mais pequenos do que eu estava à espera! Frags... Vendidos como pequenos corais! No entanto também há algo que me alegra, o tempo... Têm tempo para crescer!

Alterei a iluminação, assim apesar de continuar com os mesmos projectores, converti-os em 250W e 300W, passando a ter 2x250 e 1x300W (2x150W no mesmo projector). Agora sim, parece-me que tenho luz! As lâmpadas que usei foram Coral Vue de 14000K, no entanto da próxima vez que comprar lâmpadas serão as Coral Vue - Reefflux de 10000K, ou até mesmo as Iwasaki de 6500K, neste último caso será uma loucura que talvez cometerei, atrás de um PAR superior (são supostamente as lâmpadas com maior PAR existentes)!

Adicionei ainda um Chiller, para evitar mortes pelo calor, uma vez que nos últimos dias (antes de colocar o chiller) durante o dia a temperatura rondava os 26/27º, no entanto o pior vinha com a noite, altura em que se acendiam as luzes e a temperatura elevava-se para os 29/30º, como são previstas vagas de calor para Agosto, não quis arriscar! 

Agora o aquário não passa dos 26º e os corais já não cozem, cozo eu...  :Icon Cry:   :yb620:   :yb624:   Mas por mais que quisesse, não tinha forma de colocar o chiller fora da sala, a tubagem teria que a atravessar, furar 2 paredes, para por fim ser ligada ao chiller na varanda, isto com mais de 10 metros de tubagem! Impossível, já furei uma parede da sala para o esgoto, nunca na vida me deixavam furar mais 2... :Admirado:   :yb624:  

Por fim quero dizer que vou oferecer o meu aquário... :Admirado:  E isso não tem volta a dar, estou decidido!

Um abraço a todos e entretanto ainda deverei colocar fotos... Espero por uma boa máquina!

P.s - Deixo aqui o meu actual setup!

Aquário: 180C*55A*65L - coluna seca, com dois outflow's (40 mm) e um inflow (25mm)

Sump - 100C*60A*50L 

Substrato 

Refúgio 20X50X70 DSB de 20 cm + 3 garrafões de 5 litros com 20 cms de areia

Aqua: em média 15/18 cms - areia viva sugar size

Rocha Viva

60 Kg

Rocha Morta

30 Kg de Reef Plates + 30 kg de Coral Tuff Rocks

Iluminação
2X250 HQI + 1x300W (3 projectores Lumenarc III DIY) com lâmpadas Coral Vue 14000K + 2x80W + 2x24W (T5 - Lamps ATI) 


Circulação
1 Vortech MP40W
2 Tunze 6060 (com stream rock).


Retorno - Deltec HLP - 4040, de 4200lts, ligada a um Sea Swirll e a 2 saídas Loc Line.

Aquecimento/refrigeração
1x300w - Jeager

Termómetro de Temperatura Wireless da PinPoint com 2 sensores, 1 no aquário outro na sump (chega na terça ou quarta feira).

Escumador - ATI Bubble Master 250

Reactor de Kalk DIY - ligado a bomba peristáltica SP 3000 que está ligada a osmoregulador Trop Tronic level controller III-N, com sensor na SUMP.

Reactor de Cálcio - Deltec PF - 601S, alimentado por uma SP3000.

Grounding Probe em Titânio

Controlador de ORP - Sander + Ozonizador Sander de 100 mg.

Osmoregulador - Trop Tronic level controller III-N, com sensor no depósito de àgua de osmose, ligado a uma electroválvula (que abre e fecha a água da rede - ligada a osmose inversa).

Bombas peristáltica doseadoras de elementos traço (ABC - Grotech) - Tec III NG da Grotech.

Chiller - Hailea 1/4 Hp + 2 ventoinhas 15W.

A estrutura - Ferro Galvanizado de 40X60 mm com cobertura de MDF com folheado de Wengué.

----------


## João Castelo

Duarte,

Se vais oferecer o teu aquário a quem eu penso, está correcto.

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Vais ser Papá!?  :Palmas:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Bom dia!!!

João, acho que  :tutasla:  !!!

Pedro, é verdade vou oferecer o meu aquário a dois irmãos ou irmãs (ainda não sei) que irão estar entre nós lá para Janeiro, vou mesmo ser pai de Gémeos! Espero sinceramente que gostem do hobie como o pai!

Abraços a todos!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E vao de certeza José. o meu com 2 meses farta se de olhar po aquario, mas olha para a luz nao pos peixes  :SbSourire:  
Meus parabens e muitas felicidades e muita paciencia pos 1º mesesinhos  :SbSourire2:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

eheheh grande oferta :SbSourire:   parabens :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Não te quis dar os parabéns ser tem a certeza que era disso que se tratava!!
Parabéns José!  :SbOk:   :Palmas:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Obrigado a todos pelas felicitações! Em Janeiro o aquário terá outros donos!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbSmileyBisous:   :SbSourire:  

Vou tentar colocar umas fotos... 

Abraços!

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Parabens Jose pelos novos donos do aqua!!!!!

 :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá José,

Parabéns pelos futuros novos donos do aquário e tudo a correr bem :SbOk3: .

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  José

Eu já ouvi as mais diversas desculpas para se ter grandes aquários, vê o Carlos Mota, p. ex. quando disse que ía desistir e a seguir alterou a entrada da casa  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  agora tu com desculpa de ofereçeres o aquário ficas aos  :SbSourire20:   :SbSourire20:  vais equipá-lo com o que há de melhor  :SbOk:  pois se algo correr mal tens a tua esposa á perna  :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:  .
Parabéns José, e vai colocando fotos para vermos essa dedicação.

Um abraço

----------


## Manuel Faria

Parabéns Zé.

Espero que os rebentos cheguem bem e que venham a ser tão dedicados ao hobby como o pai :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Espero que esteja tudo bem contigo!

Como vai esse aquário?
Como vai essa relação chiller/sala?




> Bombas peristáltica doseadoras de elementos traço (ABC - Grotech) - Tec III NG da Grotech.


Estou a criar um mapa para planificar a aquisição de equipamentos.
Um dos equipamentos passa pela Grotech - Tec III.

Tendo em conta o seu custo (370-410€)...
Que podes tu dizer acerca deste equipamento? Notas efeitos práticos na adição dos elementos ABC? Notas efeitos práticos da forma como são adicionados?
Qual a quantidade de aditivos ABC que colocas no aquário?

Obrigado e abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Olá, Pedro!!

Está tudo bem, apesar do muito trabalho (mas é preciso :Coradoeolhos:   que assim continue :yb663: )!!


O aquário, está a "crescer" bem... Apesar de ter que lhe meter mais alguns frags... Ando à procura... :SbOk2:  

Em relação ao chiller, na realidade, pouco trabalha e como só trabalha de noite (altura em que ligam as luzes), pouco se sente na sala, contudo deixo a janela aberta!

As bombas, na minha opinião são a melhor maneira que podes arranjar de dosear o ABC da Grotech. Contudo em minha opinião o sistema vale em aquários/sistemas densamente povoados ou que de alguma forma tenham grandes consumos! É uma forma fácil de dosear elementos traço, que de uma forma ou de outra poderão vir a escassear (fracas TPAs, sais com baixos níveis destes elementos, sobre povoamento, etc.) e dessa forma impedir o crescimento óptimo dos animais! 

Seja como for, julgo que dependendo do orçamento e do equipamento que já disponhas, é um dispositivo com baixa prioridade na lista de compras, no entanto posso dizer que vale a pena! Não quero com isto dizer que preferiria as bombas a uma boa escumação, circulação, iluminação ou até a um bom reactor de cálcio!

Abraços e peço desculpa de só hoje responder!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Há já algum tempo que não colocava qualquer actualização, mas aqui ficam algumas fotos, de um aquário com cerca de 9 meses e ainda muito para crescer!

Desde a última actualização entraram mais alguns habitantes, entre eles algumas Acroporas, Seriatoporas, um Acanthurus Olivaceus, um Pseudocheilinus hexataenia, enfim agora as aquisições vão sendo mais espaçadas, mas depois da experiência que tive cheguei à conclusão de que o melhor mesmo é ir adquirindo o que gostamos, preterindo a opção da aquisição por "atacado".

Espero que gostem...



















E agora fica a comparação temporal do início e do agora, espero que daqui a um ano a comparação semelhante mostre ainda mais diferenças:

Agora:



Início:



Espero que tenham gostado...  :SbOk:  

Abraços!

----------


## Christian Gnad

Boas,
confesso que ainda não conhecia o teu aquário mas após seis páginas de leitura não podia deixar de te dar os parabéns. Fico curioso (tal como estou no meu :Coradoeolhos:  ) de o ver daqui a um ano!

Os refúgios estão a dar os frutos pretendidos?

Avisa quando passares o testemunho :SbOk:  
Provavélmente irás ter de contratar alguem que te faça a manutenção ao aquário :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

 Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas,
> confesso que ainda não conhecia o teu aquário mas após seis páginas de leitura não podia deixar de te dar os parabéns. Fico curioso (tal como estou no meu ) de o ver daqui a um ano!
> 
> Os refúgios estão a dar os frutos pretendidos?
> 
> Avisa quando passares o testemunho 
> Provavélmente irás ter de contratar alguem que te faça a manutenção ao aquário   
> 
> Abraço


Boas...


Antes de mais obrigado pelos parabéns! 

Quanto ao refúgio, posso afirmar que tenho quase a certeza de que funciona ou seja a Chaetomorfa cresce a olhos vistos e os nitratos e afins... 0!

Julgo que a opção das várias DSB's no refúgio foi uma aposta ganha e quando daqui a algum tempo achar que está na hora, basta substituir por novas uma vez que estão dentro de fundos de garrafões de 5 litros!

Recomendo a qualquer um o uso misto de refúgio RDSB...  :SbOk3:  

Em relação à manutenção, já tenho um contrato vitalício com um tipo que também gosta destas lides... :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraços e dispõe! :SbOk:   :SbOk3:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Aqui vão mais umas fotos... 









Abraços... E vão comentando... :SbOk:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas...
> 
> Aqui vão mais umas fotos... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços... E vão comentando...


Olá Francisco

Adorava ter um frag desta montipora

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá Francisco
> 
> Adorava ter um frag desta montipora


Boas, Paulo!!! :Olá:  

Fica desde já prometido, no entanto ainda é cedo para partir, já que a montipora é apenas o que se vê e não tem muito por onde partir!!!

Seja como for, quanto tiver tamanho podes contar com um frag!! :SbOk:  

Abraços!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite José  :Olá:  

Nove meses... parece que foi ontem que nos encontrámos!
Está aí material para crescer!

Era bom que mostrasses mais em pormenor a tua RDSB nos garrafões e como/onde se enquadra a Chaetomorpha.

Um dos aspectos que mais alegria me dava quando tinha o meu aquário com corais e peixes, era ir de passeio ao fim-de-semana a Cascais e trazer uns coraizitos... era um sentimento espectacular, chagar a casa e ver o aquário um pouco mais cheio.

Nada como ir compondo com peças de boa qualidade. :SbOk:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Pedro!

É verdade... Já lá vão 9 meses? Não parece nada, ainda agora parece que estiveste aqui em casa!!!

Temos que combinar dares cá uma saltada... Isso se quiseres é claro!

Vinhas cá e vias isto tudo... E como ficou montado!!!

Abraços!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite José!

É verdade!
Quero deixar aqui um agradecimento sentido pela força que me deste!
Para quem estava prestes a desistir, encontrei a pessoa certa para me indicar o caminho.
E esse caminho para o reencontro com o meu aquário, passou pelos DIY (concretamente pelos Lumenarc), passa por eles e vai continuar.
No final do ano (nas férias de Natal), espero tê-lo pronto a receber vivos e perder assim o receio de um novo fracasso.
Estou a trabalhar para que seja um aquário de eleição, desta vez a tentar que os pilares sejam ainda melhores.

Um sincero obrigado por tudo! e claro que sim, aceito o convite a combinar em MP.

Abraço forte
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa noite José!
> 
> É verdade!
> Quero deixar aqui um agradecimento sentido pela força que me deste!
> Para quem estava prestes a desistir, encontrei a pessoa certa para me indicar o caminho.
> E esse caminho para o reencontro com o meu aquário, passou pelos DIY (concretamente pelos Lumenarc), passa por eles e vai continuar.
> No final do ano (nas férias de Natal), espero tê-lo pronto a receber vivos e perder assim o receio de um novo fracasso.
> Estou a trabalhar para que seja um aquário de eleição, desta vez a tentar que os pilares sejam ainda melhores.
> 
> ...


Pedro, são para mim um grande elogio as tuas Palavras!

Espero poder contribuir com a minha ajuda para que o teu aquário seja de eleição!

Espero a tua MP para que combinemos a tal visita!

Grande Abraço!

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, Jose.

Desde de ja, deixo os meus parabens pelos gemeos :SbOk3:  

e depois fiquei sem palavras, perante as fotos do teu aquario, esta simplesmente bestial :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Utilizas alguns aditivos? Quais?

Que percetagem de agua, trocas por semana?

Mais uma vez parabens a triplicar(gemeos+aquario) :SbOk3:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Jose

Desde ja muitos parabens e realmente inda parece que foi a pouco tempo que começei a ver o teu topico.

JA agora e se sobrar, que de certeza havera bastantes pretendentes, fico tambem com um frag dessa fabulosa montipora.
Ja agora que tipo de montipora é?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Desde já obrigado aos dois, Miguel  e Anthony, pelas amáveis palavras!

Respondendo aos dois é assim, há cerca de 15 dias que se me acabou o ABC da Grotech que doseava com "as bombas" Tec III NG da Grotech. 

Neste momento estou a usar os produtos da Seachem (Reef Plus e do Reef Trace) uso ainda zooplancton da Brigthwell (Zooplanktos-S). Tudo isto doseado com as bombas peristálticas, numa quantidade para o meu aquário de 5 ml/dia dividido em 8/8 e 2 vezes, respectivamente.

Trocas de água faço *sem falta*, uma por semana de 60 litros (este é o segredo para ter saúde no aquário, não ter algas nem ciano), considero que estas trocas são mais importantes que qualquer aditivo. Uma boa escumação e o uso de ozono, uma boa equipa de limpeza contribuem igualmente para ter o aquário limpo!

Neste momento a maioria dos corais ainda tem muito que crescer e irão entrar outros que completarão o layout, julgo que talvez daqui a um ano esteja "completo", já em termos de crescimentos aposto em mais algum tempo  :yb665:   :SbSourire:  .

Em relação à Montipora comprei-a como Montipora capita, seja como for se alguém tiver melhor id...  :yb665:  

Quanto a frags, ainda é cedo, pois a maioria dos corais ainda tem tamanho pouco maior que um frags, por isso... Vamos ter (Vós e eu) que esperar!

Seja como for, obrigado pelos comentários, vou colocando updates!!!

Abraços!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Nao tens de que jose, acho os elogios sao sempre bem vindos, incentivanos a fazer inda melhor, mas claro elogios com razoes que é o teu caso.
Dos frags tudo no seu tempo e la a de chegar a altura das podas.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas José

se não te importas qualquer dia tambem te chateio para te ir visitar e ver o teu aquario ao vivo. Tens ai peças que prometem e muito.

Já agora queres Xenias? :yb624:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Parabéns, Francisco.

O teu aquário está mesmo bom, não seria de esperar outra coisa, e só lhe falta "crescer".  :Pracima:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Jose
gémeos ??????????? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
logo a dobrar :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
agora ate te vais esquecer que tens aquario, ou se calhar nao te esqueces mas nem tempo vais er para ele :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
quando for a lisboa podes ter a certesa que quero ver isso outra vez, mas desta vez nao penses que sera para carregar com ele  :yb620:  ( pesa como o car....... ) tenho que ver isso montado pois ainda nao tive essa oportunidade.

ps: agora como fazes ?
com mais dois em casa vais ter de trocar para uma maior, e levar o aquario?
ainda bem que estou longe :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

bonito aquario sim senhor :Pracima:  

curiosamente sobre essa montipora,eu tenho um bocado no meu aquario
mas completamente castanha :SbSourire2:  

ainda mais curioso :SbSourire2:  um dia parti um bocado disso e meti no meu aquario de frags,levou perto de dois meses a mudar de cor,mas está com uma cor muito parecida a tua

vou ver se arranjo um tempito para meter duas fotos onde se pode ver a diferença

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas a todos!!!




> Boas José
> 
> se não te importas qualquer dia tambem te chateio para te ir visitar e ver o teu aquario ao vivo. Tens ai peças que prometem e muito.
> 
> Já agora queres Xenias?


Luís, claro és sempre bem vindo, temos que combinar isso! Quanto às xénias, obrigado mas estou a restringir a entrada de moles no aquário! Estou a optar por ficar com os que tinha e colocar alguns Zoanthus e actinodiscos/ricordeas...

No entanto obrigado pela oferta!  :SbOk:  




> Parabéns, Francisco.
> 
> O teu aquário está mesmo bom, não seria de esperar outra coisa, e só lhe falta "crescer".


Passos, obrigado pelo elogio, é bom ler estas palavras!! O crescimento é um factor que tento maximizar, no entanto tenho a paciência necessária para esperar uns bons anos... A seu tempo teremos os resultados...




> boas Jose
> gémeos ??????????? 
> logo a dobrar 
> agora ate te vais esquecer que tens aquario, ou se calhar nao te esqueces mas nem tempo vais er para ele
> quando for a lisboa podes ter a certesa que quero ver isso outra vez, mas desta vez nao penses que sera para carregar com ele  ( pesa como o car....... ) tenho que ver isso montado pois ainda nao tive essa oportunidade.
> 
> ps: agora como fazes ?
> com mais dois em casa vais ter de trocar para uma maior, e levar o aquario?
> ainda bem que estou longe


Boas Cesar, há muito não tinha notícias tuas!!!

Sabes que és sempre bem vindo, aparece quando quiseres! 

Quanto aos Gémeos, não são os, são as Gémeas!!  :SbSmileyBisous:  Tenho esperanças que as futuras donas do aquário tenham a mesma afeição por ele, que o actual dono!  :SbSourire:  Assim quando comprar qualquer coisa para ele, é com a desculpa que é para a Francisca e para a Mariana!  :SbSmileyBisous:   :SbSourire:  É também outro facto o esperar ter tempo para ele... :yb665:   :Admirado:  

Quanto a mudar de casa, estou a pensar ir aí para o Algarve viver, pelo que vou necessitar aí de uma ajudinha tua...  :yb624:  Não te safas :yb624:  

Agora fora de brincadeiras, está tudo a andar e vamos ver para quando a casa nova...  :yb665:  Caso mude, o aquário terá que ser maior, é pre-requisito!!  :yb624:  





> boas
> 
> bonito aquario sim senhor 
> 
> curiosamente sobre essa montipora,eu tenho um bocado no meu aquario
> mas completamente castanha 
> 
> ainda mais curioso um dia parti um bocado disso e meti no meu aquario de frags,levou perto de dois meses a mudar de cor,mas está com uma cor muito parecida a tua
> 
> vou ver se arranjo um tempito para meter duas fotos onde se pode ver a diferença


Boas Carlos, elogios vindos de ti são de veras aprazíveis! Obrigado!

No entanto o meu ainda tem que crescer bem, para chegar ao calcanhares do teu! 

A montipora é de facto bonita! Quando tiveres tempo quem sabe podemos abrir um tópico de comparação de corais por espécie dos membros (a tua com a minha montipora, a montipora do João com a do António) enfim, julgo que poderia ser algo interessante!

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos e vou dando notícias!

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Á grande Zé, isso é que está uma maravilha, cada vez melhor.
Tenho que dar ai um pulo, dar uns mirones.
E o resto do pessoal, está tudo bem? Espero que sim.
Depois de limpar o meu aquário quero ajuda para o layout, desta vez vai, ser como deve de ser.  
Tambêm já reparei que andas a estudar para fotografo, lindas fotos sim senhor, até já sabes assinar as fotos. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Está a preparar-te para vem aí, pois se uma é exigente três não te digo nada, eu tenho exemplo disso.    

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas 
> 
> Á grande Zé, isso é que está uma maravilha, cada vez melhor.
> Tenho que dar ai um pulo, dar uns mirones.
> E o resto do pessoal, está tudo bem? Espero que sim.
> Depois de limpar o meu aquário quero ajuda para o layout, desta vez vai, ser como deve de ser. 
> Tambêm já reparei que andas a estudar para fotografo, lindas fotos sim senhor, até já sabes assinar as fotos.  
> Está a preparar-te para vem aí, pois se uma é exigente três não te digo nada, eu tenho exemplo disso. 
> 
> ...


Boas...

Está tudo a rolar... ou melhor a nadar :yb624:   :yb624:  

Em relação à ajuda, é claro que dou... Temos que combinar!

O Fotógrafo foi o Duarte... Sénior! Que tem máquina e gosto pelas fotos (apesar de não estar habituado a fotografar dentro do aqua, lá saiu algo de jeito)!

Pelo facto de ter uma maquineta "ranhosa" não apresento mais vezes fotos, seja como for vou colocando o que consigo!

Quanto ao que aí vem, meto as 3 a olhar para o aquário pode ser que hipnotizem!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraços!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

metes a olhar para o aquario agora porque daqui a dois anos nao as queres nem lá perto :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
senao vais ver sondas pelo ar, agua pelo chao, comida toda na sump :yb624:   :yb624:   enfim umas coisas engraçadas.
a minha já me vazou o refugio todo porque disse que tinha visto um camarao lá dentro :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...senao vais ver sondas pelo ar, agua pelo chao, comida toda na sump  enfim umas coisas engraçadas.
> a minha já me vazou o refugio todo porque disse que tinha visto um camarao lá dentro


Vai ser lindo!!!!!!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Jose

E os bebes ja nasceram?
o aquario como ele ta?
esses crescimentos?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde José

Então, como vai esse aquário?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ha novidades?

Deixa me advinhar pela a ausencia os bebes ja nasceram... acertei?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Anthony

Penso que não esteja a cometer uma inconfidência se disser que o José foi Pai em Dezembro/08.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Bom dia Anthony
> 
> Penso que não esteja a cometer uma inconfidência se disser que o José foi Pai em Dezembro/08.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


ahhh ok

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Infelizmente chegou a vez de ser eu a afastar-me do hobbie... Neste momento não tenho, praticamente tempo para cuidar do aquário, sendo que daqui a alguns meses irei ter ainda menos, pois iniciarei um doutoramento!

Desta forma quero dizer-vos que irei colocar todo o meu sistema à venda. Potenciais interessados poderão fazer pre-reservas ou enviar-me propostas!

Abraços e até já!

Ps- João Castelo... Tenho uma coisa para ti!   :SbOk2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Francisco

Não queres mudar de opinião  :Admirado: é que Dr.s  já temos muitos e aquários bem cuidados e com pessoas dedicadas temos poucos, será que estás a fazer uma boa opção  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 
Estou a brincar... boa sorte com o doutoramento  :SbOk:  e ... até um dia neste vício.

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

É com grande surpresa que me dou conta desta notícia... mas somos constantemente forçados a optar.
Boa sorte para esse doutoramento (é de Pai  :Palmas:  !?)

José, no meu post #89, datado de 13/02/2008!!! dava conta do meu agradecimento pela força  :SbOk:  que me deste na altura e que foi essencial para a minha manutenção nos salgados. Não fosses tu a aparecer e talvez tivesse desistido...
Com a dica dos Lumenarc, foi o iniciar de alguns DIY (percebi que podia ser uma solução e que até era possível, perdendo assim o receio dessas coisas  :Coradoeolhos: ) que me permitem hoje desfrutar de um pequeno aquário, cada vez mais parecido com um pequeno reef.

Deixo aqui algumas passagens desse post.




> Passa neste momento, com dicas do José Franciso Duarte, pela elaboração de 2 reflectores Lumenarc III DIY 150W, visto a minha calha Lifetech PC de 108W ser insuficiente, mesmo quando era nova... quanto mais agora com 54W com lâmpadas ainda de origem..





> Mas o futuro ao contrário do que pensei, não irá passar por um aquário com macro-algas (Obrigado pela força José! ), mas sim, assim que tiver iluminação decente, pela construção de um aquário equilibrado, a nível de corais e de peixes (Viridis, Ocellaris....), mas sempre atento a eventuais melhoramentos.


Eventuais melhoramentos que são hoje uma realidade e de que me orgulho!, mas tudo começou por 2 dedos de conversa de quem apareceu na altura certa, por causa de uma placa de eggcrate...

Boa sorte!
Tudo de bom!
Obrigado!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas Zé

É realmente pena que te vás(esperemos que não por muito tempo), mas como sempre digo, há momentos em que temos que fazer opções e por muito que nos custe temos que escolher a melhor. E tu assim o fizeste.
Tal como o Pedro, também eu beneficiei da tua ajuda quer aqui, quer por MPs. 
É pena que, e não desfazendo todos aqueles que ainda por cá andam, mais um dos membros carismáticos se vá.

Ultimamente tem-se notado a "saida" ou pelo menos a menor participação de muitos membros que tanto ajudaram no principio (Pedro Nuno, Juca, Joaquim Galinhas, Rogério.........e tantos outros). Todos têm a sua vida e nem sempre é fácil conciliar as duas coisas, mas sente-se a falta deles (pelo menos eu sinto)

Para ti Zé, força nesse doutoramento, tudo de bom e ....Obrigado! :Pracima:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Obrigado meus Amigos, quem sabe talvez um dia volte... Em força e com um aquário maior que o anterior!

Grande Abraço e a todos bem hajam! :yb677:

----------

